# iPod replacement battery - where?



## Sandy McMurray (Jan 10, 2003)

To all you Apple dealers out there:

The new iPod (and iPod for Windows) apparently has an improved design that makes the battery replaceable. That's great, except no one seems to have the appropriate battery for sale, and the iPod's design does not make this a "user-serviceable" part.

The discussion boards on Apple.com include people who have had iPods replaced after complaining about shorter-than-advertised battery life, but I have yet to find anyone who has replaced an iPod battery (although this is now theoretically possible).

In short: does anyone know where to get replacement iPod batteries?


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

You mentioned that twice in your review in the Globe. I was interested in hearing about it too and whether the "replaceable" battery is relevant to older models. I don't think Apple has changed the specs on the iPod range since MW Tokyo, last Feb(?), when they introduced to 10 and 20 gb Pods. There are rumours of a small refresh next month - maybe that's one of the new specs?


----------



## JohnnyG4 (Oct 23, 2001)

I had a problem with the battery in my first iPod with a shorter than expected life. I went to the proper Apple Support page, filled in a few details (S/N, my address, etc) and after about 5 days I had a new iPod. (Wrapped in a 'do not steal music' plastic sheet, S/N was different and back wasn't scratched).

If there is a battery than can be replaced, isn't better to have the techies do it than risking your iPod?

John


----------



## Sandy McMurray (Jan 10, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>If there is a battery than can be replaced, isn't better to have the techies do it than risking your iPod?<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

While it's under warranty, definitely. After that, maybe -- it depends how comfortable you are working under the hood of electronics.

SMc


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Apple Authorized dealers can not do any repairs or order any parts for the iPod. All repairs must be done through Apple in Canada by calling 1-800-263-3394 or visiting the iPod support page at:

http://www.info.apple.com/caen/ipod/tshoot.html (Go to very bottom of page)

Hey Sandy, seen your story got linked from Apple motherships Hot News section!


----------



## Sandy McMurray (Jan 10, 2003)

> Hey Sandy, seen your story got linked from Apple motherships Hot News section!

News to me. I'll tell my editor to expect more traffic!









SMc (soon to be Full Citizen!)


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Maybe Radio Shack or a battery store has a battery that could be used as a replacement.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Doubt it Kosh as its a special flat, soft Li-ion battery that's like a gel-pack. Very unusual. MacAddict took one to pieces a few months back. You won't find this puppy in the Durocel aisle.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Can the spam.

That shop also has a reputation for damaging your iPod beyond belief. Avoid.

That, and iPod battery replacement is a DIY for many models.




ComTron said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yes, i know a place. iShopRepair .ca in Toronto sells iPod batteries. They do repair and installation too.
> 
> ...


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

iPod Battery Kits up to 114% more run-time capacity vs. stock, Online Installation Videos, and Professional Installation Services to keep your iPod Jamming at OtherWorldComputing.com
If you want to install it yourself


----------



## neesh0 (Jul 12, 2008)

lol, a thread from over 5 years ago


----------

